# several fall 2004 North Dakota shows



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Aug 29 
Location: North Dakota
Northeast North Dakota Pioneer Machinery and Threshing Show - Park River. Teri Dahl, 101 Oak Ridge Pl., Park River, ND 58270, 701-352-3600, 701-284-6241 . 


Date: Sep 5 
Location: North Dakota
Pioneer Machinery Show - Cavalier. Pembina County Historical Society, Craig Gunderson, 10011 County 4, Bathgate, ND 58216 . 


Date: Sep 5-6 
Location: North Dakota
Stump Lake Pioeer Village Threshing Bee - Lakota. Nelson County Historical Society, Richard Daws, Box 107, Michigan, ND 58259, 701-259-2257 . 


Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: North Dakota
Yesterday's Farmers Threshing Bee.Bowman. Lyle Sander, 1006 Sunset Place, Bowman, ND 58623, 701-523-3431 - . 


Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: North Dakota
Fullerton Steam Threshing Show - Fullerton. Fullerton Community Betterment Assn., Gene Lonski, 31 N. Fulton, Fullerton, ND 58441, 701-375-6811 . 


Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: North Dakota
The Drake Threshing Assn. - Drake. Warren Zakopyko, 701-973-4331 . 


Date: Sep `17-19 
Location: North Dakota
Central North Dakota Steam Threshers Reunion - New Rockford. Norris Kjos, Box 375, New Rockford, ND 58356, 701-947-5329 . 


Date: Oct 1-3 
Location: North Dakota
Makoti Threshing Show - Makoti. The Makoti Threshers, Lotren Quandt, box 124, Makoti, ND 58756, 701-726-5649 .


----------

